# Importing Key commands into Cubase 9? SOLVED



## jamwerks (Dec 22, 2016)

This is a problem for me each year. How are you guys getting your 8.5 key commands into 9.0?

I saved a copy of my KC in users/AppData/Roaming/etc. but noticed 8.5 has a Key commands folder in which my copy had be made. 9.0 however doesn't have a KC folder in the same place, so I placed the (xml) file in the presets folder, but doesn't work.

Many thanks !


----------



## Cecco (Dec 22, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> This is a problem for me each year. How are you guys getting your 8.5 key commands into 9.0?
> 
> I saved a copy of my KC in users/AppData/Roaming/etc. but noticed 8.5 has a Key commands folder in which my copy had be made. 9.0 however doesn't have a KC folder in the same place, so I placed the (xml) file in the presets folder, but doesn't work.
> 
> Many thanks !



On Mac Key Commands are stored in Preferences folder. Since that folder is hidden just hold down the Option key while clicking on the Go menu to reveal it.

In the preferences Folder you will find a Cubase 9 folder. Inside there is a Key Commands.xml file and a Presets folder which contains a Key Commands folder.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 22, 2016)

Why not export the producer profile from 8.5 and import in version 9?


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 22, 2016)

Oops, should have said I'm on W10


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 22, 2016)

holywilly said:


> Why not export the producer profile from 8.5 and import in version 9?


Thanks!


----------

